# Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 147! fluffy pics 4



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Soooooo close now!!!! I can't wait!!!! She's lookin good. Thinkin twins.._Maybe_ trips, we'll see??

























She's not super wide but she is deep. Sorry bout that last pic, I could not get a good side view of her?


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel aka Bobbie. Day 120!!!!! Eee*

:leap: She looks sooooo good! Can't wait to see them cuties!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel aka Bobbie. Day 120!!!!! Eee*

Oh man, how exciting! I have a poppypatch doe I'm waiting for her to be bred...than I'll play the waiting ge too! Good luck!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel aka Bobbie. Day 120!!!!! Eee*

As deep as she is, I'd say triplets.....but twins are more likely. She's a pretty girl! Hope you get doelings from her!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel aka Bobbie. Day 120!!!!! Eee*

She is looking good! Hope there are a few :kidred: :kidder: in there for you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel aka Bobbie. Day 120!!!!! Eee*

pretty Doe...can't wait....... :thumb:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel aka Bobbie. Day 120!!!!! Eee*

Thanks guys!! It's nice to be able to share with people who "get" my excitement!!
I'm really hoping for a buck and two does  but would definitely settle for :kidblue: :kidred: one of each!! :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel aka Bobbie. Day 120!!!!! Eee*

:thumbup: :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: ray: :thumb:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 143!!!!! Eeeekk new pics*

SO here we are!!!! Sooooo :leap: excited!! Pics are a couple of posts down!
:stars:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 143!!!!! Eeeekk new pics*

Wow she is huge!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 143!!!!! Eeeekk new pics*

Holy cow - she better have trips - cause one is sneaking to TX with me!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 143!!!!! Eeeekk new pics*

She is looking great! Nice healthy kids for you!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 143!!!!! Eeeekk new pics*

Ok after seeing those pics posted, they looked like crap!!! So I promptly went and gave her her prenatal hoof trim, and shaved her! 
She is a gorgeous doe and deserved more flattering pics!


























OK NOW I'M REALLY EXCITED!! Her udder is looking SUPER!!! Loving the fore udder!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 143!!!!! Eeeekk new pics*

Tisie...she is a beautiful doe! Amazing how they can change appearance once they get a haircut.

Her udder is looking good from behind too, can't wait to see it full and see the kids she's hiding!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 143!!!!! Eeeekk new pics*

eeeekkkkk me too.................thanks Liz!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 143!!!!! Eeeekk new pics*

Udder is looking like it is developing really nice!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 143!!!!! Eeeekk new pics*

Hey MommaB... I'm waiting for poppypatch Naughty Bonnie... she was presumably bred about 12 days ago... and I should be able to bring her home soon.. and guess who to??? Buck Rogers! I believe this makes us related or something! 
Good luck and I'll keep you posted on how Bonnie progresses
Hope you get some cutie-pie does!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 143!!!!! Eeeekk new pics*

:ROFL: :slapfloor: Hahahaha I think it does make us related!!! If there are extra, or one, or both of us have a buckling we should do some trading and what not! We could line breed on Buck Rogers! :wink: 
I don't think you are too far from me?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 143!!!!! Eeeekk new pics*

Great Idea! We're at least in the same state... closer than most anyone else on TGS... 
Everyday I check my email waiting for Shannon to tell me she's ready to come home....I guess we're waiting to see if she goes back in heat.. The waiting is absolutely killing me! Then I will have to wait 5 months!!!!! AAAAAGH!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 143!!!!! Eeeekk new pics*

LOL......I know! But it's all worth it in the end!! :greengrin:

We should know in a few days on my end what I have to work with. Feel free to email me, or contact me on FB or msg me or whatever!

Oh Aaaannnd I have a buckling out of Buck Rogers litter mate brother who is at Proctor Hill Farm 
http://m.proctorhill.com/site/classic?u ... ispage.htm.

So some linebreeding definitly gonna happen here! :wink:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 145!!!!! Eeeekk new pics*

Aaaannnnndddd NOTHING......*Sigh* patiently waiting........NOT!!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 145!!!!! Eeeekk new pics*

Hurry up girl - I need to pick my kid before I fly out Thursday - BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 145!!!!! Eeeekk new pics*

bahahahahahahaha..............your so funny


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 145!!!!! Eeeekk new pics*

I need to save room in trailer - never know what I might find along the way!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 147!!!!! LIGS GONE!!!!*

OF COURSE she would wait ttill Mon. WHen I have to work!!! :hair: I have a friend checking on her at about 1:00 or so.....hopefully she holds out for me! :sigh:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 147!!!!! LIGS GONE!!!!*

Hmmm - wonder .... bet I can make it in time to scoop them up and drive back - bahahahah


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 147!!!!! LIGS GONE!!!!*

Any progression?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 147!!!!! LIGS GONE!!!!*

Boy! She is "hardly an angel"...keeping us all waiting like this.... Hurry!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 147!!!!! LIGS GONE!!!!*

We are in active labor! Having good contractions, and goo! I'll try to keep you posted!

Check this out!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 147!!!!! Active labor!*

OH ! Nice full udder! Can't wait for updates on the kiddos.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 147!!!!! Active labor!*

:kidred: :kidblue: in that order!!! :stars: couldn't be happier!!

I'll post pics in a bit! Gotta get cleaned up!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 147!!!!! Active labor!*

:dance: Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 147!!!!! Active labor!*

:stars: Can't wait to meet them!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 147!!!!! Active labor!*

Awwww Congrats!!! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 147!!!!! Active labor!*

Great News!!! Congratulations... Bet they are too CUTE! Post pics soon!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 147!!!!! Kidded!!!*

Ok here they are
:kidblue: 









:kidred: 









Both just born!








 Soooo happy!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 147! Kidded! Pics*

They are adorable! I love that first pic of the boy, his expression is just too cute!


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 147! Kidded! Pics*

Congratulations! Adorable! All of these baby nigerian dwarfs are making me want one even more.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 147! Kidded! Pics*

Adorable!!! :greengrin:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 147! Kidded! Pics*

Thankyou!! Concobabe5 you should definitly get one! :wink:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 147! Kidded! Pics*

awww!!! love the little boy's expression! they're both adorable!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 147! Kidded! Pics*

Oh Man! they are beautiful! and so healthy/happy looking! Love the buck's color...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 147! Kidded! Pics*

Congrats on those quad boys ---- I mean twin Doeling/buckling pair!!! They are adorable!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 147! Kidded! Pics*

HA HA HA!!! You wait.....ya know what they say about payback :wink:

Thank you! I love them!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 147! Kidded! Pics*

Absolutely ADORABLE!!! Congrats Tisie.... you even got your girl, and a pretty one at that!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 147! Kidded! Pics*

Thanks Liz!!! It couldn't be more perfect!! Both are retained, and the buckling will stay intact! His mommas udder looks AWESOME!!! And she's a FF!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 147! Kidded! Pics*

They're gorgeous Tisie! I can see why you'd want to keep them!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 147! Kidded! Pics*

Thank you Kylee!

Went out to check this mornin. Everyone doing well............aaaaannnnnd of course I got more pics :greengrin:

So I think I have settled on names too

Buckling will be:
Poppy Patch He Wears A Halo( still thinking on this one) suggestions welcome!

Doeling will be:
Poppy Patch Where's My Halo (will call her Mia)

Doeling :kidred: 
She isn't as photogenic as her brother? She won't hold still....

















Buckling :kidblue: He is already a proud boy 

















Together  

























Ok I'll quit now LOL


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 147! Kidded! Pics*

Ohhh! I want babies NOW! :drool: They are adorable! Congrats on such lovely little ones, and what a good mommy they have too!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel,Day 147! Kidded! Pics*

Thank you!!

Sorry about the pic being soo big? Photobucket is being goofy...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So so cute! Love the one that looks like they are kissing.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats! So cute!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

:clap: Congratulations! Your pictures warmed my heart. Beautiful babies!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What cutie pies! Congratulations! :stars:


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh wow they are so beautiful!! Congrats on your new additons, I'm not surprised your keeping them. 

Gahh I have to wait 6 months for my babies :hair: 
( I breed my does in Novemer)


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Awww


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Flashy! And I love the names too!


----------

